# -GIVEAWAY-



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Hello friends! A while back Chris (treeman) had this crazy idea for a collaboration, we decided on a "bishop" theme. Chris carved a stunning set of ebonized chalice forks from jersey oak and sent them my way, then it was my turn to add the handle. The handle design is intended to resemble a robe and collar.

We couldn't settle on who got to keep it so we settled on a giveaway!

We will draw in a week, Saturday the 23rd, just comment "I'm in" only rules is you have to have at least 50 posts or you are a supporting member to this awesome forum.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Very beautiful, really good workmanship as well.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm in! That is really cool. Good on you and Chris!! Quite stunning and great craftsmanship from both of you.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Wow some one Gona love that awesome work guys 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshot_toddly (Sep 10, 2020)

Wow I'm definitely want in on this.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm in! That's beautiful work and an awesome concept for the collaboration

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Im in!

Wow! And thanks for the chance.


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

Holy **** I'm in

Just out of curiosity what is the purple material?


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

"I'm in"

That is one stunning fork...

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Man, I would normally jump at a chance like this! Shane and I have done many trades and I have quite a collection of his frames. Even though this was a collaboration with Treeman, so I could easily justify it in my mind, I'm going to sit this one out and increase the odds for everyone else.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Lord Above, that's a beauty!! I'm in, please and thank you!


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm in!

What a great give a way. Thank you for supporting the forum.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm all in, thanks!

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

I'M IN thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Frisky (Sep 13, 2020)

I'm NOT in, as I want someone else to win it, but I think it's beautiful!

Joe


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Beautiful slingshot! I really like the mix of materials. I won one of Bill Hayes X-mas giveaway slingshots so I'll sit this one out.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

:headbang: I'm in :headbang:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have been laying back for a while but I CANNOT pass up something like this.

I'm In!

Thanx for the chance.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

i'm in. SWEET frame. thanks for the chance guys


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

You both smashed that frame and it's a ssotm winner, I'm in cheers Chris and shane!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

WOW....Guys I believe that is about the prettiest thing that I have seen. If you like slingshots, you gotta love that!


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

I'm in!! That thing is stunning!! Eveleth work and craftsmanship!


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Beautiful! I'm in also

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm in .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow Shane, I had forgotten what a beauty that was. I've got more than my share of y'all's gorgeous frames. 
Good luck guys!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Okay. I am IN on this one guys. However, I will feel guilty as sin if I win, so maybe something suited for a Bishop will help wash away that guilt. You guys are two of my favorite makers, so the honor would be divine. In acknowledgment of the SlingGods I will note that my birthday is the day after the drawing so it would okay to write my entry on the side of a cardboard box before you throw it in the hat! :bowdown:


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

I'm in


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay. I am IN on this one guys. However, I will feel guilty as sin if I win, so maybe something suited for a Bishop will help wash away that guilt. You guys are two of my favorite makers, so the honor would be divine. In acknowledgment of the SlingGods I will note that my birthday is the day after the drawing so it would okay to write my entry on the side of a cardboard box before you throw it in the hat! :bowdown:


So Mo... how you doing on your bark on nattie? I'm not going to be as nice to you as I was last time.. Jumping Joe, Avocado Chris and Shifty Shane aren't going to be very nice either.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. I am IN on this one guys. However, I will feel guilty as sin if I win, so maybe something suited for a Bishop will help wash away that guilt. You guys are two of my favorite makers, so the honor would be divine. In acknowledgment of the SlingGods I will note that my birthday is the day after the drawing so it would okay to write my entry on the side of a cardboard box before you throw it in the hat! :bowdown:
> ...


For that very reason I am holding out until the last hour of the last day to unveil my creation!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is an amazingly beautiful slingshot. I have to say "I'm in" on this one


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

That is OUTSTANDING! Someone is going to be very happy. Good luck, guys

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbevans311 (Apr 9, 2019)

looks awesome!! I am in


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm in :headbang:

Thanks for this opportunity :thumbsup:


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am in!!!

Amazing.

I have some Treeman already and will eventual get an Island Made.

Thank you, fine gentlemen for the opportunity and generosity.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Ipdvolvoz said:


> I'm in


Great avatar!

Wish I had 50 posts as is super good looking frame!

ukj


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Slingshot Seb said:


> Holy **** I'm in
> 
> Just out of curiosity what is the purple material?


Hey bud, the purple is anodize aluminum


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. I am IN on this one guys. However, I will feel guilty as sin if I win, so maybe something suited for a Bishop will help wash away that guilt. You guys are two of my favorite makers, so the honor would be divine. In acknowledgment of the SlingGods I will note that my birthday is the day after the drawing so it would okay to write my entry on the side of a cardboard box before you throw it in the hat! :bowdown:
> ...


Hahahahah love it!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > MOJAVE MO said:
> ...


I'm looking forward to that one! Been a minute since I seen a Mo build.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow that is a beautiful collaboration! Great craftsmanship from two great and skillful guys. I have pieces from both of them and they are amazing. I will sit this one out for another to have a chance to own their masterpiece! Good luck everyone!

Sling-On!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

That is a gorgeous collaboration Shane and Chris.
Since I already own a few of Shane's slings now, and already won another that Chris, [mention]Lbojoe [/mention] [mention]SJAaz [/mention] collaborated on, and another beauty from Chris in a trade, I will let someone else have a chance and be elated for whoever wins.

Good luck everyone as these two guys are top tier slingers. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Its getting exciting now! Thanks for the great turnout gang!


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

Island made said:


> Slingshot Seb said:
> 
> 
> > Holy **** I'm in
> ...


Cool thanks. It looks so good maybe I'll use that material one day.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> I am in!!!
> Amazing.
> I have some Treeman already and will eventual get an Island Made.
> Thank you, fine gentlemen for the opportunity and generosity.


Hey Pat buddy, we'll fix that! I'll send a pocket thumper out to you on Tuesday.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Daaaaaang!

I'm in.

Thanks for the chance guys!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Beautiful frame,Two great makers,good luck everyone,i think i'm just goona watch this one


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

I'm in

Usually don't enter giveaways but man that's a beauty. And really cool you guys are giving it away. Thanks for the opportunity!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

That’s one heck of a frame u boys made ! Going to be one lucky sob that wins that bad boy  best luck to ya all


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I'm in - thank you for this opportunity, beautiful frame!


----------



## Ranger65 (Jan 11, 2016)

Less than 50 posts, so obviously not "in". Nevertheless, that is one beautiful frame. Well done.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm in here too 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > MOJAVE MO said:
> ...


Sounds like the plan adopted by those other pockmarked goons that are in the contest. My plan is to discourage them before they enter.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

SJAaz said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > SJAaz said:
> ...


Its so simple it just might work!


----------



## Adam2 (Nov 14, 2019)

Okay, I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity. Great build and good luck to everyone!

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Alright guys! Here is the drawing results.

Thanks for an awesome turnout guys!

Congrats SlingDude! This frame will be going off to you, just send me a pm with your address.

And I have 2 daughters so of course they both had to draw a name....so.....Will, I'll send something off to you as well. I'll send it when I send the frame I'm currently working on for you brother.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Okay! I was nearly bummed for not scoring that beautiful frame but your video evaporated that and I went and gave my wife and kids a big ol' hug. Thanks so much! Sling On!! Mo


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Congrats to SlingDude!


----------



## Catapults and Carving (Jan 6, 2020)

Congrats slingdude she’s a beauty! Thanks Shane and Chris for the opportunity!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Congrats!!

Adorable girls, Shane!


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Congrats slingdude!! Adorable vid!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Well in Shane what a give away congrats to winners 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Holy moly! I won?! This isn't some kind of sick joke, right?? I don't even know what to say...

Tree Man and Island Made, thank you soo much for the honor and privilege to own such an amazing work of slingshot art!

Island Made, PM coming your way!


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Congrats ,SLINGDUDE!!

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Congrats [mention]SLINGDUDE [/mention] very cool sling to own, from two master craftsman indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Shane awesome giveaway and you have a beautiful family! Congratulations Slingdude and Will! Shane and Treeman's work is amazing! Happy sling'n and Sling-On! Stay healthy my friends!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Holy moly! I won?! This isn't some kind of sick joke, right?? I don't even know what to say...
> Tree Man and Island Made, thank you soo much for the honor and privilege to own such an amazing work of slingshot art!
> Island Made, PM coming your way!


It's all yours dude! Your very welcome.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Hooray!! We have a winner!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

congrats to slingdude...Beautiful kids you have there Shane. How did the elder one get so blond? I'd take them off your hands, but I don't want to deal with them when they turn 16!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Great video 
Congratulations Slingdude :headbang:


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

Congrats to you both! That video gave me a good laugh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Congrats to the winners!

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Congrats to both. Cute children.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Hey Shane, just watched the video! Can’t believe I won man! Thanks again and can’t wait to see the Stanley and whatever else is in store. Might have to start playing the lotto now. thanks again slingbros!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Holy moly! I won?! This isn't some kind of sick joke, right?? I don't even know what to say...
> 
> Tree Man and Island Made, thank you soo much for the honor and privilege to own such an amazing work of slingshot art!
> 
> Island Made, PM coming your way!


If by chance, it does not fit your hands I would be happy to shoot it for you!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Big Congrats Guys! Thanx again for the chance!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome contest,Congrats to the winners,and Big shoutout to Shane and Tree Man!!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

"I'm in"

...and so is

THWACK!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Hahahaha Congrats to the winners and thanks to the 2 adorable name drawers!!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

congrats, well deserved


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations Sling Dude and Will!


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Great prize! Braw Video! Congrats tae the lucky winners!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Congratulations to Slingdude!

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

congrats to the winners


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

it's finally here!!!

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/129654-island-made-slingmail-better-than-a-box-of-chocolates-pic-heavy


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Awesome!


----------

